# ein Tag auf Lachs



## Ichamel

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin anfang Juli beruflich in der Nähe des Flusses Otra in Süd Norwegen und kann mir einen Tag freinehmen, den ich zum Lachsangeln nutzen wollte. Ist mein erstes mal...
Hatte Abschnitte A oder B im Auge.

Ich hatte vor meine Hecht Spinnrute 80g, mit ner 15er Geflochtenen zu fischen.
Methoden Seitenarmmontage mit Fliege (hab ich bei Einheimischen in Schweden mal so gesehen) oder Wurm, und Tobiblinker / Spinner verschiedener Größe.

Folgende Fragen hab ich:
-Ist das hier die Lizenz die ich brauche? Hab gelesen dass man irgendwie zwei braucht? Blicke da nicht durch...
http://www.laksefisk.no/webshop/?FiskeKort=6

-Kann jemand einen Bereich für Anfänger empfehlen?

-Weis jemand wie schwer ich die Tiroler Hölzel für die Seitenarmmontage ungefähr wählen sollte?

-Was für Fliegen machen für so eine Montage Sinn?

-Kann jemand was zum Fluss und den Abschnitten sagen?
 Ne Empfehlung für Anfänger?


Freue mich über Hilfestellungen jeder Art...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: ein Tag auf Lachs*

Du brauchst ausser der speziellen Lizenz für den Fluss/die Flusszone (die Du ja schon verlinkt hast ) auch noch als Grundvorraussetzung die staatliche, norwegische Lizenz zum Lachsfischen. 
Diese staatliche Lizenz braucht man in Norge *nur zum Fischen im Süsswasser auf die anadromen Salmoniden *(Lachs, Meerforelle und arktischer Wandersaibling).
Dies staatliche Lizenz kannst Du Dir hier http://fiskeravgift.miljodirektoratet.no/ online per Kreditkarte besorgen (und dann selber ausdrucken) und kostet für die laufende Saison (gibt es nur als Saison-Karte ) NOK 240, also rund 30 Euro.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Ichamel

*AW: ein Tag auf Lachs*

O.k. Danke. Ganz schön teurer Spaß für einen Tag...
70-100€ für beiden Lizenzen |bigeyes

Zum Fischen in Flüssen und Seen auf Forelle und Raubfisch braucht man dann gar keine Karte?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: ein Tag auf Lachs*

Beim Fischen auf alle anderen Fische ausser den oben von mir genannten 3 Wandersalmoniden-Arten brauchst Du nur 1 Lizenz, nämlich die Lizenz des Gewässerbesitzers/-pächters. Die Preise hierfür sind meist recht "zivil".
Gar keine Lizenz brauchst Du in Norge nur fürs Fischen am Meer (Küste und Boot)

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Ickeforelle

*AW: ein Tag auf Lachs*

ich sage mal 240nok für die staaaliche Fischereiabgabe ist ok, wenn man sieht was mit dem Geld gemacht wird.
wenn man dann noch an einem Fluss ist wo die Chance auf einen Lachs hoch sind momentan dann sollte man das Geld ruhig ausgeben.
Vorraussetzung man hat auch vernünftiges Gerät mit. ;-)


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: ein Tag auf Lachs*

Ob allerdings die Chancen hoch sind, ist für einen Anfänger (speziell ohne fachkundige Anleitung/Guiding) in "dem Geschäft" immer schlecht zu beurteilen, Sascha |wavey:
Und wenn man es dann wirklich* nur für einen Tag *es mal "versuchen" will sind 70-100 Eurotaler natürlich erst mal abschreckend 
Wenn man öfter gehen will, relaitivieren sich zumindest die 240 NOK für die staatliche Lizenz, da man sie nur 1 x pro Saison bezahlt. 
Just for Info, Sascha  : Meine ausgedruckte Quittung fürs "Fiskeravgift" 2014 steckt schon in meiner Brieftasche :vik:|wavey:


----------



## Ichamel

*AW: ein Tag auf Lachs*

Hab mir alle Lizenzen besorgt. 
Damit ich mich nicht total dumm anstelle hat mir vielleicht noch jemand einen strategischen Tip?

Gewässerabschnitt Otra 5A

Der Plan ist die Fische mit einer Fliege oder nem Wurm an einer Seitenarmmotage mit der Hechtspinnrute zu befischen. ca. 30-40cm über Grund.
Möchte mir dicke Zimmermans Nägel als Triroler Hölzel (Blei) Ersatz zuschneiden. Wie schwer sollte ich die wählen? Hatte an 30-80g gedacht. 

Zusätzlich mit Tobiblinker und anderen schlanken Blinkern.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: ein Tag auf Lachs*

Die Otra selber kenn ich jetzt nicht aber *wenn *auf der Strecke das Fischen mit Wurm erlaubt sein sollte, dann ist das sicher eine erfolgversprechende Wahl mit dem "Hölzl-Ersatz" tief (kurz über Grund) mit Wurm oder einer Fliege zu fischen#6
Das Seitenvorfach mit dem Wurm oder der Fliege würde ich nicht zu kurz machen also min. 150 cm, damit der Köder in der Strömung gut "spielen" kann.
Was die Blinker angeht so ist ein Toby sicher keine schlechte Wahl aber je nach Härte der Strömung kann man durchaus auch einen breiteren Blinker wie. z.B. den Klassiker "Effzett" nutzen, man muss nur "runter" kommen. 
Mein persönlicher Favorit bei den Lachsblinkern ist der "Hansen Namsos", der ist von der Breite zwischen 'nem Toby und dem Effzett. In DE schwierig zu bekommen aber in DK und NO durchaus in einigen Läden vorhanden.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Ichamel

*AW: ein Tag auf Lachs*

Danke. Für die Infos.
Wenn ich das richtig lese http://www.otralax.no/de.aspx?id=1092 
darf ich auch mit mehr als einer Rute fischen. Richtig?
Oder gibt es noch mehr Regeln die dort nicht stehen?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: ein Tag auf Lachs*

Wo soll das stehen, dass man mit mehr als einer Rute fischen darf ;+ ?
Ich kann das aus der von Dir verlinkten Seite nicht erkennen #c.
Standard in Norge ist 1 Rute pro Person. Dies gilt übrigens auch in DE wenn es in den Regularien nicht explizit anderes steht. D.h. auch in DE ist die 2. oder gar 3. Rute nur erlaubt, wenn es der Fischereirechtsinhaber auf der Lizenz eindeutig erlaubt. Darüber hinaus ist das Fischen mit einer 2. Rute ja nur stationär möglich, d.h. dass man eine Rute auf Grund legt oder sonstwie am Platz hält. Dagegen spricht eindeutig der Passus "*Das zu lange Verweilen an einer Stelle ist untersagt.*" auf der Otra-Seite.
Man kann gerne 2 Ruten dabei haben und *abwechselnd* mal Fliege, mal Wurm oder mal Blinker fischen aber niemals 2 Ruten gleichzeitig.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Ichamel

*AW: ein Tag auf Lachs*

Alles klar. Danke.


----------



## Ickeforelle

*AW: ein Tag auf Lachs*

30-70gr klingt nicht viel 70-100gr klingt besser, aber ist abschnitt und strecken sowie wasserstand abhänig, 
am besten ist eine kleinen Mulit oder Baitcaster für die Angelmetohde. Rute noch oben halten und Schnur per Daumen geben, wenn montage steht leicht mit der rutenspitze anheben. 
wenn du was merkst dann spitze runter, also schnur geben. aber das angeln mit wurm erfordert schon etwas Übung und gefühl das man die Bisse erkennt.
Immer dran denken die Lachse wolen nicht fressen sondern nur das teil welche vor ihrer Nase rumschwimmt vertreiben/ verbeissen.

Nimm die Spinnrute mit einen More in 27gr- 42gr farben messing  und fertig.
Am besten Guide nehmen und oder am abend vorher mal schauen was die einheimischen machen und ein paar grillwürstchen und einen sixpack mit nehmen und wenn die essen machen nett dazu gesellen.
Mefoschreck die Lachse stehen gerade gestapelt im Fjord und in den unterläufen der Flüsse, Badewetter hier.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: ein Tag auf Lachs*



Ickeforelle schrieb:


> Mefoschreck die Lachse stehen gerade gestapelt im Fjord und in den unterläufen der Flüsse, Badewetter hier.


Danke  :c und ich sitz *noch* hier...Dann hoffe ich mal, dass die noch die nächsten 2-3 Wochen dort bleiben. Am kommenden Dienstag frühen abend "sattle ich die Hühner" damit ich dann am Mi morgen in Frederikshavn auf die "Stena Saga" steigen kann :vik:
Das Wetter soll bitteschön in Mittelnorwegen so schön bleiben wie aktuell nachdem Ende Juni dort noch mal eine Phase mit einstelligen Temperaturen vorherschte...Ich komme bald!|jump:
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Ichamel

*AW: ein Tag auf Lachs*

Das Wetter war grandios, Baden im Fluss sehr erfrischend, viele nette Angler, Turis und Einheimische am Abschnitt bei denen man sich was abschauen könnte... und keiner hat nen Lachs gefangen #t
Ein einheimischer Angler der schon die ganze Saison dort angelt, konnte bissher nur einen Lachs fangen was ihn sehr deprimierte. Sieht zur Zeit wohl sehr mau aus im oberen Abschnitt der Otra.
Wenn ich Ickeforelle lese, war ich wohl im falschen Bereich unterwegs...


----------



## Matzinger

*AW: ein Tag auf Lachs*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Danke. Für die Infos.
> Wenn ich das richtig lese http://www.otralax.no/de.aspx?id=1092
> darf ich auch mit mehr als einer Rute fischen. Richtig?
> Oder gibt es noch mehr Regeln die dort nicht stehen?



BERICHT!!!!!!!#c


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: ein Tag auf Lachs*



Matzinger schrieb:


> BERICHT!!!!!!!#c



Du hast den Beitrag genau über Dir gelesen?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------

